# 2012 F-250 gas or diesel



## Stowe (Jul 13, 2010)

should I spend the extra money for a diesel truck. The truck will be used for plowing and probably only 10K or less miles a year.


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

will you be towing anything? the new 6.2 gassers are very impressive, and thats coming from a diesel guy. the gov. is just killing the diesel with all this emissions stuff


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Im going through the same thing right now debating on a new regular cab and can't decide if it's worth the extra to buy another 6.7 Diesel


----------



## rv4jesus (Jan 18, 2011)

*newer diesel fuel enonomy*

I've got a 08 6.4L F250 diesel and although I like the power I must say that I am disappointed with the fuel economy. I am doing well to get 14 MPG. The older 7.3 L engines were much better, even with a tuner on this truck. There is so much emissions control stuff now that kills the mileage and the diesel fuel is about 60 cents a gallon more. The repair costs can be pretty scary too.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Stowe;1383329 said:


> should I spend the extra money for a diesel truck. The truck will be used for plowing and probably only 10K or less miles a year.


I say no unless you need the power for towing lots of weight. Gotta drive at least 100k miles just to break even not including the higher maintenance if something breaks out of warranty



mustangman02232;1383417 said:


> will you be towing anything? the new 6.2 gassers are very impressive, and thats coming from a diesel guy. the gov. is just killing the diesel with all this emissions stuff


Ain't that the truth, way to much emissions


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Ditto on most posts.

If you aren't going to be putting very many miles on the truck in one year, then get a gasser.

...


----------



## Jaysled (Sep 10, 2009)

I just orderd a 2012 F-350 4x4 DRW cab and chassis with the new V8 and 4:30 rear end. It shoud be here in a couple of weeks!! Go for the V8 less headaches in the long run if you plan on keeping it for a long time.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I just made the switch from an 07 reg cab 350 with a v-10 to 11 crew cab 350 diesel. I will say this first I am not a diesel guy. I had a dodge a while back and my brother had a duramax and I was tunrned off by the issues we had. My last 2 ford were gas. an 03 350 with the 5.4 and the 07 v-10. I saw an add for a deal on the new truck and didn't beleive it was true. I drug my feet for a week and a half and when the add was run again I still didn't beleive it. My wife and I are expecting out second child so I need to get more than a regular cab truck by next spring. Needless to say she emailed the dealer and they called me the next day. After they told me no catch on the price I said ok we'll see about what you'll give me for my 07. They offered $2,500 more than I was offer a year ago by another dealer. After that I said ok lets take the new truck for a drive. Well to say the least I had a big smile on my face after that test drive ! For the deal and rebates on the diesel I figured I could get rid of it if I need to. I bought it and have to say it's awsome ! The day I brought it home I was working on a paver driveway and went and picked up 3 yards of linestone in my dumping trailer. It was amazing how it pulled it like it wasn't even there. Ok now down to the savings. I got the truck for only 3k more than another dealer wanted for a gasser ( very similar trucks) so I more than make up for it it fuel savings. Towing around town/ plowing ( only plowed once so far) I am getting 14 mpg. I used to get 8-9 mpg or less with my v-10. Just last weekend I made a trip from north of detroit to dayton ohio to deliver my old plow to it's new home. traveling 5mph over 75 mph. in mighigan and 70 mph. in ohio I got 19.8 mpg. That's doing the math not the computer. Even with the difference in fuel cost I am still way ahead with the diesel. I am really looking forward to plowing this season with the new truck. All that being said if you have to pay the full 8 k to get a diesel I wouldn't probably get one. If you drive a ton and tow/plow a fair amount it will eventually save you money. They however are the same truck and are going to break in time so if it's going to take 200k mi. to break even I wouldn't by a diesel. I ran a blizzard 810 on my 03 with the 5.4 and it always ran out of traction before power while plowing so a gasser is just fine plowing. I guess if you can get a good deal and will use the extra power a diesel is great. If it's just an around town work truck the 6.2 will do just fine.

Good luck ,shaun


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

If your only driving the truck less than 10k a year, than definetly go with the gas motor. Not worth the extra $8k for the diesel to have the truck sit most of the time.


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

My 6.2 I am getting around 18 o ln the highway and 13 in the city. I'm loving this truck.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I love the 6.7 awesome power, but the mileage is not great around town the computer says around 11-12 highway at 75-78 MPH I am getting 18.5 according to truck computer. My 03 silverado DMax with mods got a lot better mileage. After seeing the post on the 6.2 Gasser it seems their mileage is pretty darn close to the diesel without the 7 grand price tag. I got around 12-14 towing my boat&trailer (9000lbs) at 65-70 MPH. Still a fun truck to drive. Lets not forget diesel fuel costs more and fuel a addative (stop gelling) for those very cold days (if e ever get any) In the end I still love the power, the truck has tons of power


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

I have 6k on my new 6.2 gas and I cant complain.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

I don't know how you guys are getting 18mpg on your 6.2 but my 2011 F350 reg cab 3:73gears I get 11 in town and LUCKY to het 14 on the highway at 70mph. With that said, tons of power for a v8 gas, average 9mpg plowing/salting. Very happy with the truck. A friend has the new 6.7 and it has very remarkable power but like mentioned the fuel mileage just isn't there and it's too early to tell what the emissions have done to the longevity of the diesel. If I'm going on a trip I prefer my 7.3 crew cab...just can't beat the smooth torque and hum of a diesel. However, day to day working and plowing I prefer the 6.2 gas. You'll be happy with your purchase either way, good luck.


----------



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

sadly I get about 8mpg on one of my 2010 f250 gas with a plow and a salter on it. It sucks but I don't keep my trucks for more then 4 years.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Get the big V8 and be done. The diesels are all turds with the emissions crap on them. And at 10k miles per year, you'll not get the truck to break before the warranty is up. 

As said else where in this thread; this coming from a diesel guy.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

02powerstroke;1386388 said:


> I have 6k on my new 6.2 gas and I cant complain.


that is a nice truck! except i would have gotten the supercab Thumbs Up


----------



## Fawcett (Oct 13, 2011)

I've got a 2012 F350 Reg Cab. Consider getting the F250 with the 10k GRVW Package. Because I have a F350, I have to register it at 12,000lbs and its $20 per 1,000 lbs to register it in Mass. Plus you'll have to run commercial plates with a F350, where you can prob get away with regular plates in Ma (If you want). Also, I'm not allowed to ride in the speed lane on the highway, I have to have a Ma/DOT Healthcard as well as carry a fire extinguisher, wheel chucks and a reflective triangle at all times. Around here, some towns have heavy DOT enforcement, others don't.

Insurance isn't too bad, I found a great deal at about $100 per month. I've got the plow package, it drives really nice with the extra weight on it. Gas mileage is 12.5mpg around town, just cracked 1,000miles. I've never really needed to drive it on a highway so I don't have any data to post about. 

I love the truck, very happy with the 6.2 and everything else.
Looking forward to pushing some snow with the new 8ft Fisher!


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

Those new Powerstrokes or what ever they call them dont get 20mpg. Go on the ford boards they are all complaining about poor mpg. get the gasser.

As for Fawcett. He has a dually. You can run in left lane without any issues with a SWR


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

Stowe;1383329 said:


> should I spend the extra money for a diesel truck. The truck will be used for plowing and probably only 10K or less miles a year.


Unless money is not an issue, with those miles and use I don't think a diesel is in any way justifiable from a initial cost stand point. The increased mpg is cancelled some what by the higher cost of fuel. If you are needing a truck to pull a trailer than diesel becomes more justifiable.


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

The F250 can't tow more than the 6.2 can pull and the roi for the diesel on mileage is well over 100,000 miles. Have you thought about the new F150 with the Eco boost?


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I was going through the same thing and found there were insane rebates on 2011 models and ended up being able to buy a 2011 F-350 XLT Reg Cab Diesel for $32,000.00 after all rebates and discounts etc... the same truck in a 2012 6.2 Gas was $800.00 more around here.

If you come across an 11 you can save a ton of cash right now


----------



## tugboat609 (Dec 15, 2011)

The diesel is the way to go. If you remove the emissions equipment and straight pipe and programmer and air filter you will love it.!! I have a 2008 F350 crew cab long bed with the 6.4 diesel. I am getting over 20 mpg for this simple 800 dollar upgrade.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

mustangman02232;1383417 said:


> the gov. is just killing the diesel with all this emissions stuff


That's what I told the salesman yesterday when he tried to get me to consider a new Powerstroke. He didn't have a reply.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

new 6.7 with all the deletes... done deal.


----------



## tugboat609 (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah buddy! Delete=Happiness!


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

tugboat609;1397174 said:


> The diesel is the way to go. If you remove the emissions equipment and straight pipe and programmer and air filter you will love it.!! I have a 2008 F350 crew cab long bed with the 6.4 diesel. I am getting over 20 mpg for this simple 800 dollar upgrade.


 I didn't spend any on upgrades yet, but on the highyway if I can keep it at 70 mph. My 6.7 in a 350 crew can get 20mpg. On a 2 lane long distance trip I have gotten up to 22.1 mpg. This is doing the math not the computer. I usually get 14 - 15 around town depends on how much towing I end up towing. As far as gas vs. diesel goes that has changed quite a bit around here in the last couple of weeks. My last fill up was $3.59 a gallon diesel vs. 3.39 for gas. The price is getting closer and I am more than glad to spend a bit more for fuel rather than feeding my 07 v-10. Just like exmark1 I got a great deal on a 2011 diesel making the 6.2 seem way over priced in my case. With the way fuel prices are starting to match up the diesel isn't looking so bad again. Switching back to a diesel truck I am happy that the fuel prices stay more even. The past couple of years it seems like gas would jump up .30 cents a time and take weeks to think about falling. Atleast the diesel holds more steady. 
,shaun


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

deletes are great, except anything 08 and up that is over a 10,001 GVW needs a emissions/DOT inspection, which you will fail. my 6.0 will probably be my last new diesel at this point, ill either run it into the ground or the next truck will be a gasser (but im not about to pay 40k for a new truck) no point is spending the extra ~5k for a diesel and an extra .40 cents at the pump for the same fuel economy.


----------



## tugboat609 (Dec 15, 2011)

Self inspect in NJ. I sneak by or go around those pesky DOT setups.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

The deletes will give you all the fuel economy, and power the ridiculous dpf and cat rob.... i like to void warranties hahah.


----------



## tugboat609 (Dec 15, 2011)

Warranties are for Chumps!


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

tugboat609;1398547 said:


> Warranties are for Chumps!


hahah, or old guys who are smart. me on the other hand, i wanna go fast!!!


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Realistically speaking, the advantages of the diesel (better mileage, more torque) just aren't what they used to be. The new 6.2 gas motor is pretty close on both counts. The huge price premium for the diesel - plus the extra cost of maintenance - just further hurts the issue. As for longevity, I have some serious doubts that the 6.4 and 6.7 (don't even mention the 6.0) are going to last as long as the old 7.3's. 

If you're looking for my personal opinion, I don't think you can justify the diesel on purely financial terms if you're going to keep the truck for less than 100,000 miles - which most folks never see.

Oh, and as for modifying a brand new diesel to address the shortcomings - and risking voiding your warranty - most folks just cannot afford that.


----------



## jbovara (Nov 9, 2011)

I ordered a F-350 2012 diesel reg cab as soon as I could this year and had mine since August. Snowplow prep, fx4 with a 3.55 electronic locking axel and I love it. On the dash it registers 18 mpg around town and I have have got 20 mpg on the highway. The real question to ask your self is what type of plowing do you plan on doing. If your mainly doing driveways than the gas truck should be just fine. If you plan on plowing larger comercial lots than your are going to need the extra power of the diesel . Good Luck.


----------

